# In memory....



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

9 years ago today my partner passed away. We'd been together for 10 years. She went to pick Lylocs about a mile from the house and felt a hypoglycemic aura... and tried to drive home. She and Roz who lived with us were killed. 

Think of you often... be in peace......








Misty is there now to watch over you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. They say time heals everything. I disagree with that statement....somethings leave a whole in our hearts forever.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Windwalker....
I know how you feel.... 
I have had many losses...some "pets" some people... All FRIENDS....
Most recently, Queenie... it will be 1 year on Memorial day...
Therea are many others...
Rocket, Kevin (Pudge), Dorothy AKA MOM, Linda (Cuz), Big E (Dad)
my heart goes out to you.... but I believe they are always with us... AND I AM THANKFUL I HAD THEM!!!! 
Still in Norwalk....
Byrne







Miss you always, feel your presence often!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

I have never experienced a loss of a life partner and can not imagine how hard it is for those who have so I will simply say many hugs to you on such a difficult day.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

In time the twinge of pain from the loss becomes a reminder of the person or pet, of the times you shared... and keeps them alive within you. 

At least that's my outlook on "life after death" You live on in the people whose lives you've touched...


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18In time the twinge of pain from the loss becomes a reminder of the person or pet, of the times you shared... and keeps them alive within you.
> 
> At least that's my outlook on "life after death" You live on in the people whose lives you've touched...


That is my outlook as well. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Windwalker, I am so sorry for your loss. The pain of losing a partner is very hard on us. (I just lost my sweet, loving hubby 6 weeks ago) I believe that the love we shared with our partners never dies, and that they are watching over us in this lifetime. Wishing you strength and healing. May the memories bring you a measure of joy instead of pain, until you are reunited again.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Windwalker, I lost my adult son 8 years ago this week. Mothers Day tomorrow, his birthday next week.

As others do, I know too well the pain of loss and am trying to keep the life memories alive.

How good of you to post about your partner - may you smile from your memories today.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Windwalker and Skye's Mom, I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope that you can find some comfort from your memories of your loved ones.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My deepest condolences to both of you.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

My heart aches for you, prayers to help ease the pain.


----------

